# B&W Film & Vs B&W Film Processed C-41



## enezdez (Apr 11, 2020)

Currently there is a lab somewhat near me & they only process Color & B&W C-41...for what I call normal B&W film they have to send it out...

Can someone please explain/show me what is the difference between regular B&W and B&W processed C-41???

Thank you in advance......

Happy Easter/Passover,

Enezdez


----------



## limr (Apr 12, 2020)

Lomography - Black and White Film - Traditional or C-41?


----------



## webestang64 (Apr 12, 2020)

Good info above.

FYI..
C-41 BW (aka...monochromatic color print film) will not have the staying power to last longer than traditional BW. So if you want your negs to last for over 100 years use traditional BW. Also......only Ilford's XP2 can be printed in the darkroom. Kodak's C-41 BW has an orange base, my safelight is redish orange, you will loose detail and have very long print times as you are trying to force the orange tint to paper designed for blue/green light.


----------



## enezdez (Apr 12, 2020)

limr said:


> Lomography - Black and White Film - Traditional or C-41?



@limr Thanks for the education...



webestang64 said:


> Good info above.
> 
> FYI..
> C-41 BW (aka...monochromatic color print film) will not have the staying power to last longer than traditional BW. So if you want your negs to last for over 100 years use traditional BW. Also......only Ilford's XP2 can be printed in the darkroom. Kodak's C-41 BW has an orange base, my safelight is redish orange, you will loose detail and have very long print times as you are trying to force the orange tint to paper designed for blue/green light.




@webestang64 Thanks for the info......

Happy Easter/Passover To All!

Enezdez


----------



## 480sparky (Apr 12, 2020)

Regular B&W film can be processed about a trillion different ways.  Developers.  Ratios.  Times.  Agitation. Temperatures.

C-41:  There's only ONE way to process it.  Same chemicals.  Same times.  Same temperatures.


----------



## pocketcamera (Jul 21, 2020)

on the plus side, the c-41 process by illford is REALLY HARD for the labs to screw up. Its like impervious so far to the cheap tricks, negligence, and shoddy behavior of many developing labs these days.


----------



## Mike Drone (Jul 21, 2020)

Thanks for bring up this topic, even if it is from April 20, there is great information here.  I know you are talking about C41 black and white but I was recently thinking about developing Ilford HP5 in Tetenol Colortec C-41 for no particular reason.  Just to see what happens.  I have multiple cameras and will shoot with both of them so the pictures will not really be needed.  It could be an artistic fail.  =]


----------

